# First table saw - hybrid Delta 36-725 or jobsite Dewalt DWE7491rs



## Goblue4016 (Jan 28, 2019)

Hey All,

New member here but I've lurking around here for quite a while. I just started getting back into woodworking recently so trying to purchase the essentials. I'm just a DIY guy working out of a 2 car garage which the wife parks in every night. I'm only currently making stuff for my new home and friends and family but maybe down the road I will build stuff on the weekends to sell on Craigslist or Facebook.

I'm trying to decide what table saw route I should go and I have it narrowed down to the Dewalt DWE7491rs which I would remove the stand and drop it into a 4×8' mobile workbench I'm going to build.

Or should I go with the Delta 36-725 and still butt it up to the workbench I'm going to build.

They are both pretty close power wise and rip capacity wise but I know one is a hybrid saw and the other a Jobsite. Is the Delta going to perform a lot better because of the hybrid?

I borrowed my friends Dewalt dwe7490 and used it to build a media center and it was pretty tough to cut larger prices of plywood on it even with indeed and outfeed rollers. (I currently cut down the plywood with a circular saw then take to the table saw)

80% of the time I will be cutting plywood on it but It would be nice to cut larger prices safely as the one I borrowed struggled with me keeping the plywood flat and up on the fence when making 28" wide rips for 6 feet long plywood.

Obviously the Dewalt will be easier to store but I can make room for the Delta also.

Anyone have opinions or suggestions? Or if you need more info let me know! Also I don't plan on taking to a jobsite or anything, it will pretty much stay in the garage.

I attached a pic of the popular media center barn door design that I built, my 1st build since high school shop class haha.


----------



## EeerWoodworker (Jan 20, 2019)

I have the delta and like it alot, I was also trying to decide between the Dewalt and Delta. Overall I am pretty happy with the delta, it did have its quirks. The motor capacitor was disconnected when I got it and the thing had no power and got hot until I figured this out.

Sometimes I wish I had gone with the Dewalt and built a nice cabinet for it such as in the links below. With a nice stand you can increase the support for plywood.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/298202

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/155690


----------



## Goblue4016 (Jan 28, 2019)

> I have the delta and like it alot, I was also trying to decide between the Dewalt and Delta. Overall I am pretty happy with the delta, it did have its quirks. The motor capacitor was disconnected when I got it and the thing had no power and got hot until I figured this out.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had gone with the Dewalt and built a nice cabinet for it such as in the links below. With a nice stand you can increase the support for plywood.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the reply!! Good to know you like the delta, and yea I'm trying to decide if I should build that drop in workbench for the Dewalt like you posted or just go delta. I'm curious to hear what you and others have to say about the performance difference between the 2 saws. The Dewalt 15 amp vs delta 13 amp, RPMs, etc. which one would give me better cut quality. I always try to make the best decision but I agonize about everything until I finally purchase one lol


----------



## EeerWoodworker (Jan 20, 2019)

> Hey thanks for the reply!! Good to know you like the delta, and yea I'm trying to decide if I should build that drop in workbench for the Dewalt like you posted or just go delta. I'm curious to hear what you and others have to say about the performance difference between the 2 saws. The Dewalt 15 amp vs delta 13 amp, RPMs, etc. which one would give me better cut quality. I always try to make the best decision but I agonize about everything until I finally purchase one lol
> 
> - Goblue4016


I would say without question the Delta will give the better cut, it is silent compared to a jobsite/benchtop saw and its hard to replace the mass and stiffness of a cast iron table. My dad did all his work with a cheap $100 craftsman benchtop that was probably the cheapest saw sears sold in 1995 and did quite well with it.

There are tradeoffs with both.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Unless you need portability, get the stationary saw. A full size cast iron saw with a belt drive induction motor will have the lion's share of advantages. Putting a portable saw inside a large cabinet offsets one of the few advantages, and leaves you with all the disadvantages.

Some light reading to help with your choice.


----------



## EeerWoodworker (Jan 20, 2019)

> Unless you need portability, get the stationary saw. A full size cast iron saw with a belt drive induction motor will have the lion s share of advantages. Putting a portable saw inside a large cabinet offsets one of the few advantages, and leaves you with all the disadvantages.
> 
> Some light reading to help with your choice.
> 
> - knotscott


Not exactly, because you still also h ave a portable saw.

I am going to end up with a jobsite saw also just because there are times that I wish I could put mine in the back of the truck and take it with me, or even carry it out back and use in the backyard for home improvement type stuff.

I think you have to ask what exactly do you see yourself using it for and how you will be using it.

I am a big guy, but I aint big enough to hoss around my Delta like that.

It is almost if they aren't quite the same tool, but can substituted for each other in freely in most situations.


----------



## Mainboom (Jan 24, 2019)

https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-10-Hybrid-Table-Saw-with-Riving-Knife-Polar-Bear-Series/G0833P

I looked at both the tablesaw you are but in the end I went with the grizzly. delta doesn't have very good customer service for one. And the delta I looked at that the store here in town had looked really cheap. the dewalt is nice but I wanted something with more power. you can run the grizzly 110v or 240v. I currently have it 240v but have run it 110v. get a good blade and it goes through plywood like butter. just another option. mine is very accurate. but I took the time to set it up right. plus the cast iron tables make a big difference compaired to a jobsite saw.

if you really want a jobsite saw I would suggest the bosch first and the skill second. the worm drive on the skill is tried and true and I have seen one cut a 4×4 no problem. the bosch is very accurate and has a good motor in it . bosch has pretty good quality for the most part most everything I own is bosch so im kinda bias about it. no matter what its gonna come down to what you can affor. but my grizzly is really nice I don't regret it for a min. but get someone other then ur wife to help you unload it.

another edit…. I have a work bench I cut 2 inches off the legs and now use it for an outfeed table for my table saw. I just did it infact. ill be cutting grooves into the top to accept the miter gauge. put a set of powertek casters on it and its great just another thought for ya .


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Hey All,
> I attached a pic of the popular media center barn door design that I built, my 1st build since high school shop class haha.
> 
> - Goblue4016


Welcome to LJ.

It's gonna drive you crazy everytime you ask opinions on a particular product because invariably folks will suggest other options as they genuinely love the tools they have. i.e. I'd get the Grizzly! I love mine. 

*P.S. *If you are using your phone to take pics hold it horizontally and they will post in the right orientation.


----------



## Goblue4016 (Jan 28, 2019)

> https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-10-Hybrid-Table-Saw-with-Riving-Knife-Polar-Bear-Series/G0833P


So I haven't looked at that exact grizzly but I was considering this one:

https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-10-Hybrid-Table-Saw-with-T-Shaped-Fence/G0771Z

I do know that the grizzly table saws are better than the delta but from the threads I read people said they weren't sure if it was about $500 more better because I can get the delta or the Dewalt for about $500


----------



## Goblue4016 (Jan 28, 2019)

> Welcome to LJ.
> 
> It s gonna drive you crazy everytime you ask opinions on a particular product because invariably folks will suggest other options as they genuinely love the tools they have. i.e. I d get the Grizzly! I love mine.
> 
> ...


Yes I can already see my head will be spinning with all the suggestions!! But they all help with me just getting back into woodworking.

And haha good call on the picture as it was from my phone and I couldn't figure out how to rotate it, so thanks!


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

Between those two choices, I'd go with the hybrid, hands down. You can only extend the table on a jobsite saw to the rear, and on the sides. You can't really do anything to extend the table in front, to give you more space before the blade. That short length before the blade is one of the most glaring weaknesses of the jobsite saws. It is a lot easier to meaningfully upgrade the rip fence on the hybrid as well.

But only you know how you will use it, and what will work best for you. All we can do is tell you what would work best for us, not necessarily for you.

(the other) Andy


----------



## DLM (Sep 2, 2016)

I had the Dewalt, and it was a great little saw when it was all I had room for. It's loud, has a little vibration, and the table is tiny. I still built a lot of furniture on it.

I traded up to the Delta, and it's much more saw, but still small enough to tuck out of the way. It's way quieter than the Dewalt, very smooth, the fence is worlds better, etc.

I made some more space recently and looked hard at upgrading. I still need some mobility, and the only thing I think a "real" saw would do better is have more power. That's really never been an issue for me, so I ended up replacing the rails, adding a bunch of top, and a fold-down outfeed table. The table completely changed how I use the saw, and I use it as a table about as much as I use it as a saw. That might be an alternative to your mobile workbench, depending on how you'll use things.


----------



## Mainboom (Jan 24, 2019)

> https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-10-Hybrid-Table-Saw-with-Riving-Knife-Polar-Bear-Series/G0833P
> 
> So I haven't looked at that exact grizzly but I was considering this one:
> 
> ...


 the one you posted has about the same fence system as a delta cheap aluminum. the table saw over all is gonna be heavyer. that base is one piece steel.the table top is cast. the delta I think is sheet metal of the cabinet and I know the wings were cheap metal. I have the same motor but a better fence plus mine has dust collection a better riving knife system. I got mine on sale for like 800. I would take the one you posted over a delta if I had to choose between the 2. like I said I looked at the delta at lowes and the fence didn't slide very well. and seem very flimsy. I don't like to buy things 2 times and ill not need to buy a new table saw for atleast 15 years id bet if ever


----------



## Cold_Pizza (Jan 30, 2019)

My vote is for the Dewalt. It's a great saw and the fence system stays true. The only down side is the blade lift and rack pinion sometimes get gummed up.

Everyone says you can't put a dado stack on it, but I can fit 2 blades and spacers fine on mine without cranking down.


----------



## DLM (Sep 2, 2016)

The Dewalt fence is accurate, but it's super thin, has a weird floppy-thing to compensate for the tiny table, and is generally difficult to use with jigs. It may be worlds better than other contractor saws, but it does not compare favorably with the Delta.

Dado fits fine on the 7491, but trying to dado on the tiny table is one of the main reasons I changed saws.


----------



## Goblue4016 (Jan 28, 2019)

> I had the Dewalt, and it was a great little saw when it was all I had room for. It s loud, has a little vibration, and the table is tiny. I still built a lot of furniture on it.
> 
> I traded up to the Delta, and it s much more saw, but still small enough to tuck out of the way. It s way quieter than the Dewalt, very smooth, the fence is worlds better, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info - i was actually watching a youtube video last night about someone doing something similar to this and i did like it. i was looking for info on upgrading the rails though as i would love to have a 36" rip or larger instead of a 30" but still have the mobility of a saw like this. how did you upgrade yours? when i was at lowes last night it looked like just angle iron and square tube. was it hard and did you extend yours?


----------



## Goblue4016 (Jan 28, 2019)

so after much debate i am pretty sure I will go with a hybrid saw. im 90% sure i will go with the delta 36-725 for a couple reasons - one being that its mobile and with 10% off and also buying gift cards at small discounts i can get the saw for almost $490. im hoping somehow that the saw goes on sale though that would be great.

That grizzly does look nice but im worried about it not being mobile. and i feel i can get familiar with my first big table saw and down the road if i need to sell this and upgrade i can. my next upgrade would probably be a sawstop or something - well see how this hobby goes first.

I came across the ridgid saw as well - I will be reading absolutely every review i can find this week regarding the delta 36-725 vs the Ridgid r4512 as i know there are a bunch out there but i figured i would ask here as well if anyone has any opinions. ive read about the ridged table fence issue but i heard that its been fixed now and that was just with the models from like 5 years ago and back.

down the road i will want to upgrade the rails and possibly fence so i can rig wider stuff, and it seems like the delta would be the easiest to do this. but if anyone has any thoughts or opinions please feel free to let me know. otherwise i will get my info from other threads on here regarding it. thanks!


----------



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

I have the Delta, and I am more than happy with it. It has enough table space to do larger pieces without having to have it bumped up to extra benches for support (panels are obviously an exception)
The wheels on mine make it super convenient to roll out of the garage to work in the driveway on sunny days.
And it can be adjusted to make perfectly square cuts fairly easy when required.

Some day I may upgrade to a grizzly, but that would be just for fun… I haven't come across any issues where I'd absolutely need a bigger saw as of yet.


----------



## DLM (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes, I got very used to the 32" rip on the dewalt - 30 is so much more limiting. Mine's around 40 now, and I think 16 on the back side.

The front rail is 2" square and the back is angle - size isn't important except for the fence hold-down thing, which I didn't re-use. If you can drill an accurate-ish hole (they're all oversize so there's some adjustment) it's a very easy project, and any steel yard will have the material. The table top is a little more finicky - it needs to be flat, and there's some junk to avoid with the thicker top - but it's not a complicated project either. I used fairly heavy steel (3/16 IIRC) because I intended to hang a bunch of weight on it, and use it for an assembly table. The main table is 1.5" MDF and the outfeed is 3/4 with a grid underneath, all topped with 1/4" hardboard.


----------



## AM420 (May 8, 2017)

Seems to me that if you have room for the larger stationary saw, go with that. I have the Dewalt only because I'm working out of a 1 car garage that my wife parks in, so I have to fold it up and push it into the corner all the time.

If I had a 2 car garage and could dedicate half to a larger table saw, I'd do it tomorrow!


----------



## Goblue4016 (Jan 28, 2019)

thanks for all the comments and advice on this! I decided to go with the Delta 36-725 and just picked it up yesterday, Im pretty excited to put it together this weekend. With the advice from other members i was able to use a 10% movers coupon, plus lowes is having an 11% rebate sale this week so I was able to double dip. on top of that i also Purchased a bunch of lowes gift cards on ebay for about 10% off. so all in all I was able to get the table saw for $485 plus a $59 gift card which was a big push for me to get this table saw over a jobsite.

thanks again all!


----------



## Goblue4016 (Jan 28, 2019)

> I had the Dewalt, and it was a great little saw when it was all I had room for. It s loud, has a little vibration, and the table is tiny. I still built a lot of furniture on it.
> 
> I traded up to the Delta, and it s much more saw, but still small enough to tuck out of the way. It s way quieter than the Dewalt, very smooth, the fence is worlds better, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats on the new saw. Get the set up dead on, and buy a decent blade for it….they start at ~ $30 for a Freud Diablo or Irwin Marples.


----------



## DLM (Sep 2, 2016)

No plans, I just looked at a bunch online and went from there.

Table folded and leg pin storage.










Table up with leg pinned.










Pretty basic, but works well enough. I'd planned a leg of some sort on the unsupported corner, but it's not sagging yet so I haven't bothered. Happy to get you more pictures if you need them.


----------



## BarryTN57 (Feb 15, 2019)

I have the Grizzly G0771 and it's very good. I've cut 8/4 hard maple and walnut with no issues. 


> https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-10-Hybrid-Table-Saw-with-Riving-Knife-Polar-Bear-Series/G0833P
> 
> So I haven't looked at that exact grizzly but I was considering this one:
> 
> ...


----------



## msmith1995 (Dec 15, 2020)

Goblue4016, how do you like the Delta? I'm new here and am also considering the Delta versus the DeWalt.


----------



## ColoradoBrian (Dec 15, 2020)

You almost certainly made the right choice, but I'm very curious to hear how you're making out.

I'm severely space-constrained so my option was no table saw, or the Dewalt + zillions of mods route. I'm a better woodworker for it, but it really is an ongoing frustration. I chronicled the many problems and (sorta)solutions online. I added infeed & outfeeds, and a much longer auxillary fence & bench buddies, among other things. The fence adjustment is pretty cool as promised. It's light, mobile, and small. That is nice. The problems I can't get around are related to the awful build quality. The part that puts it over the top is the nearly unusable miter slots. They are way, way oversized and inconsistent in their width. Sure, variations exist with a lot of saws, but this is ridiculous. I've spent hours sanding/filing the miter slots and waxing the hell out of the thing and I'm *closer* to getting a sled to fit snug and glide. Yesterday I noticed my blade came out of alignment w/ the fence (WTF, I just adjusted it! With Locktite Blue!). Dewalt has a nice design, but the execution just isn't there. The saw is probably great for construction sites, but is a last resort for woodworking IMHO. Did I mention it's loud?

One nice thing about the Dewalt is it holds its resale value. I'll probably get most of my money out of it on craigslist when I get a bigger house/workshop so I can get the saw I really want. So with that said, how is the Delta working out for you?


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

*ColoradoBrian* - Not the OP but I can maybe answer a few questions for you. I upgraded from the DeWalt DWE7491RS to the Delta 36-725T2 back in April. While the Delta isn't the saw I truly want its all I can power until my house electrical is upgraded with a sub panel in the shop.

In my opinion there really is no comparison. The table on the Dewalt sucked as you mentioned. I pretty much gave up using a cross cut sled. Left slot pinched in the center and the right wasn't even parallel to the left. With the Delta I built a small sled in an hour and its accurate within in a tenth of a millimeter.

Lets see the dewalt screamed at you like a thousand banshees whenever you hit the power button. The delta isnt super quiet but compared to the dewalt its a whisper. No need for fence accessories on the Delta unless you want to. I have a slip on auxiliary fence that I can replace the panels on for either long rips or a sacrificial board for rabbets. That was easy to knock out since the delta fence is a basic T-square design.

The most important thing to me is when I cut two pieces of the same size they actually come out the same exact size. I dont know if my dewalt had a bad fence that deflected in the middle but I could never trust it. Batching out pieces always seemed to mean cutting a few extras just in case I got some weird ones in the bunch.

The big downside for the Delta is the stamped steel wings. They really suck. One of mine i couldn't get aligned with the table no matter what I did and sheet goods would drag on it. Not a big deal as its easily replacable with your own wing. And while you're at may as well build a cabinet under that new wing.


----------



## ColoradoBrian (Dec 15, 2020)

<<< The most important thing to me is when I cut two pieces of the same size they actually come out the same exact size.>>> <<< I could never trust it.>>>

So far I have had a similar experience when real precision is needed. But I'm still committed to making this square peg fit the round hole.

I'm sold. Fantastic thread. I can't believe the Delta is only $600 full price. It's a no-brainer better deal. The Dewalt+mods route is something you do if you have no other alternative. If you need a 50 pound, small, and portable saw, it's about the best you're going to do. But don't kid yourself about what you're going to end up with. When I get more shop space I'm upgrading immediately. I'll walk highway ditches collecting aluminum cans if I have to.


----------



## spitfirepete (Feb 10, 2019)

Have the Delta. No problems with fence or wings. So far it has done everything I asked of it including ripping 2×4s.
It's a great value


----------

